# Why no Lepto vaccine?



## Sofeesmom (Sep 2, 2005)

Help me out here, guys! I have heard that it is not a good idea to give Chi's the Lepto vaccine. But, I need some good reasoning behind that, if possible. I am going to get my pup in a week or so. If my vet wants to give it to her, I want to be able to intelligently explain my side of the debate. I live in a relatively big city, and I have heard that we do have Lepto here. So....Can you give me some help? 

I respect your opinions, and have heard a great deal of real sensible advise shared on this site. So, thanks to all in advance. 

BTW, (I met my little doll-puppy yesterday. It was a total lovefest!!) :love3:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*lepto*

I am not sure why but it is supposed to be dangerous for small dogs. My vet does not give this vaccine to chis so I didnt have to explain, maybe you will get lucky like me.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

please read chi articles section, I am sure its there


----------



## Sofeesmom (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks,
I found the information posted in the Chihuahua article section. Sorry I did not think to go there... 

I looked thru my books last night, and could not find anything. So that post is probably what I had originally read, and just forgot about it. 

I do think I will be faced with a tough decision, however, as I understand that we do have Lepto in the area in which I live. I have a friend who recently got a chi. She was strongly encourage to vaccinate. So, i am anticipating the situation, and just wanted to be as knowlegable as possible. 

Thanks, K.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*lepto*

If your vet insists on this vaccine I would call around and find another vet. Some vets do not acknowledge different needs for different breeds (sad but true) I have always found the right vets in my area for my different breeds. If you cannot find a vet that agrees with you on the vaccine then maybe you can purchase the shots from your local feed & tack store and have your breeder adminster the shots or possibly pay your breeder to pick up the shots and adminster them for you? Just a few ideas. Hope this helps.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is true of chis too, but I used to have a yorkie and we had a very bad experience with the lepto vaccine. Samantha was incredibly sick after getting the shot...she was vomiting and extremely lethargic...like unable to even get up on her feet. It was miserable and we were so worried. she never had the lepto shot again after that. 

so when i took bonnie in for her first shots i told them i didn't want her to have lepto. they told me that they had changed their policy regarding the vaccine...they were only giving lepto to outdoor dogs. I said well bonnie will be an indoor dog but i will occasionally take her out into the yard or to the park or something...and they said they were really only concerned about lepto in dogs that would essentially live outdoors...like hunting dogs that would have the opportunity to come upon other animals in the woods (and other animal's droppings, as that is how lepto is transmitted). I never really did the research on exactly what lepto is and how it's transmitted, but that was my understanding from what they told me.

When it comes right down to it, she (he?) is your dog and if you don't want her/him to have that particular shot, you shouldn't have to argue with them. just say no and stick with it.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

We never used lepto in the vaccines at the vet i worked for. It was separate for those who wanted it added. Too many bad reactions were being reported and I think they said something about a lot of vet clinics pulling the vaccines that included the lepto from their stock and getting the distemper without the lepto.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=5020

Here is the article about lepto...I am sure if you do a google search you can find more info.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

When i took Jolie for her last shot, i asked about lepto and was told puppies don't get it on their first shot but do get it on the next 2. So Jolie had it. The shots i bought for Boomer had it and he did fine but it made me nervous.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

:shock: both my chi's got lepto vaccines


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

BonnieChi said:


> I'm not sure if this is true of chis too, but I used to have a yorkie and we had a very bad experience with the lepto vaccine. Samantha was incredibly sick after getting the shot...she was vomiting and extremely lethargic...like unable to even get up on her feet. It was miserable and we were so worried. she never had the lepto shot again after that.
> 
> so when i took bonnie in for her first shots i told them i didn't want her to have lepto. they told me that they had changed their policy regarding the vaccine...they were only giving lepto to outdoor dogs. I said well bonnie will be an indoor dog but i will occasionally take her out into the yard or to the park or something...and they said they were really only concerned about lepto in dogs that would essentially live outdoors...like hunting dogs that would have the opportunity to come upon other animals in the woods (and other animal's droppings, as that is how lepto is transmitted). I never really did the research on exactly what lepto is and how it's transmitted, but that was my understanding from what they told me.
> 
> When it comes right down to it, she (he?) is your dog and if you don't want her/him to have that particular shot, you shouldn't have to argue with them. just say no and stick with it.


That is basically what my vet told me. She said that unless we live in a wooded area (which we don't) then she wouldn't recommend the shot.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

A Chihuahua breeder I know told me, after she heard that my pup got lepto in her first shot before I got her from the breeder, that she was surprised that my breeder didn't "lose any puppies" from the vaccine. And I told my vet that I did NOT want it in her shots when I brought her in and he said that they do not give it unless it's unusual circumstances.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not sure where i heard this, but wasn't there an outbreak of lepto in Texas recently? Anyway, that's too close for comfort so i wouldn't know what to do here. I do know that both my pups got it without problem for which i'm grateful!


----------

